# How much coffee do you drink?



## Novisteel (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi

I have restricted myself to about 3oz of espresso a day as I wondered if more than this may have a detrimental impact on health.

(What I am really looking for is an excuse to drink more!)

What is your experience?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I find coffee and caffine self regulating, if you drink to much, you feel ill ... So stop before then.

the only researched bad bit if coffee would be overdosing from caffine. Athletes, body builders etc regularity consume 400mg a day to enhance performance


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Novisteel said:


> Hi
> 
> I have restricted myself to about 3oz of espresso a day as I wondered if more than this may have a detrimental impact on health.
> 
> ...


Go by the weight of the doses, rather than the weight of the beverages. 18g of grinds can make a 36g espresso or a 260g brewed coffee, espresso typically has less caffeine than brewed.

I don't tend to use more than 50g of coffee in a day.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

There are many more positive benefits of drinking coffee and few less than positive.The FDA & also the French just off the top of my head have released long term studies of the positive affects of coffee. Such as a brain stimulant, also beneficial for weight loss, although if you add sugar and or milk not so much, as the calorie intake skyrockets.

Do a simple search


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Find a level that you are comfortable with, space your intake out over the day, drink plenty of water, find a decaf that you like.

As Mark says, base intake on weight of beans not volume of drink.

If you only have 50g to play with all the more reason to buy decent coffee!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Three more than anyone else


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I'll challenge you to that


----------



## Novisteel (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks for all your comments. I will try out some of the ideas.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Other than on rare occasions I only have one a day, typically a flat white. I don't sleep well so tend to avoid caffeine later in the day. Some would say that's not enough to justify my kit but I really enjoy it and I used to spend whatever they cost each day at Neros each day on the way to work so think it is probably just about justified even on price. The best thing is since going to Cup North and finding out where I'd been going wrong, having become more active on here and taken bean recommendations and having bought the new grinder (and machine) the taste has improved immensely. My wife is not starting to enjoy a cup a day too instead of those horrible flavoured sachets. Hopefully she will learn to make it soon too.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

I have 18 gm x three or maybe four in the day and mostly in the morning, the first of which jump starts my day!


----------



## Bandeira (Jan 8, 2016)

30g about 4 times a day... Doctor suggested reducing (to around 60g just) due to problems with calcium absorption and what not...


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

60-80 grammes. Cutting down a bit, though, because last week I gave myself a nasty fright: had lunch, ate 2 clementines, drank 2 espressos and went for a bike ride. The acid reflux gave a fair imitation of a heart attack.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I have a 6 shot latte in the morning on my way to work it a 4 shot latte at home if not in work. So about 54 g or 36 g in the morning. Normally don't have coffee in the evening regularly. Only when dinner with friends through French press.

Gives me a buzz in the morning. Lol


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

MarkT said:


> I have a 6 shot latte in the morning on my way to work it a 4 shot latte at home if not in work.


That is insane


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Why six shots?

A long black in the keepcup keeps me going for the 40 minute drive.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

i drink 5 coffee


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

MarkT said:


> I have a 6 shot latte in the morning on my way to work it a 4 shot latte at home if not in work.


Was this taken orally????


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

I ve had 72g today so far - working from home on a Friday is coffee binge time


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Was this taken orally????


IV with Steamed milk flush after. Lol


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Was this taken orally????


I know, however I do flush the caffine with 2 L of water during the day.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How much milk do you add to your six shots?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:



> How much milk do you add to your six shots?


Half a cow??


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

To call it a latte it really needs to be between 520ml to 1ltr .... So Starbucks size but with 6 times the coffee


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

On average, I have either 3x17g espressos a day or 3x15g pour over or aeropress but some days I go without if I don't have time to make any or working somewhere with no access to kit or a coffee shop. I don' drink coffee with milk in so have probably contributed to the collapse in milk prices although I did buy quite a bit of the Cup North Rwandan coffee, which supports farmers by buying cows for them. I probably paid for about 1/32nd of a cow.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

oh dear.

Today and have been a bit busy so ground weights not output:

1x18g into an espresso and 2x 18g as 2 seperate flatties

Breakfast

28g into a v60 around 10am

44.1g into a 750ml Brazen at lunchtime which kept me going most of the afternoon

13g aeropress at 4pm

Just off to make 2 x18g, 1 as flattie 1 as espresoo

Might have another later depends on how feeling  ( may not though as that looks like about 175g, eek)

John


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Don't forget the 0.1g John!

Average day:

16g espresso or flattie, depending on mood.

55g in 1lt Brazen, shared with whomever happens to be around to mooch off my coffee stash at the time. I guess I typically drink 2 cups, so approx. half.

18g flattie, probably decaf, in evening.

At weekends it is espresso, no brewed, unless I get a yearning for an aeropress.

Approx. 60g I suppose. Probably ought to cut down a bit as it can send my system a bit loopy (technical term) on occasion.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes about 500 ml of milk.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Had a chuckle about the 0.1g comment, then Sarah reminded me we don't actually have 18g doubles they are 18.4 or 18.5g, eck! (and the above doesn't include her consumption)

John


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Probably 3 on average. Mixture of espresso/brewed. If training then way more. All the sips add up! Can get messy so need to be careful.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

I do between 4 and 6 shots (I only drink espresso) a day. I don't weigh (I go by what works for my particular taste buds, but from previous weighing sessions I would think I'm dosing around 9-10 gm per shot).

Is that excessive ?

Hmmm.....


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Can't comment on that @PeteHr as I'm on the same amount too. lol. I'm trying to justify myself by drinking at least 2 L of water through out the day to wash the system out. lol. Good Excuse I guess.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Too much I am told


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Normally 2 doubles before work - 2 flat whites or one milk and one straight. On a weekend I just keep going so maybe 5 doubles over the course of a day.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I like counting it out in dry weight. I have 17g espresso/long black in the morning and 18g through the V60 and into a zojirushi flask to take to work. Consumption can double on days off.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

ridland said:


> Too much I am told










:yuk:









Can't fathom that.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

I limit myself 3 or 4 shots of 18 g dry grinds per day


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

Today I had a 30g pourover (was meant to have shared but I hate waste), and two double flat whites as I was trying to dial in the new pack of fudge..... I could have thrown one but I again hate waste.

That is 60g already and its 1pm.

Some days however I'll maybe get chance to have one before leaving home... so I hope it all balances out. As someone has already said, your body can often tell you if you've had too much!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Andy__C said:


> your body can often tell you if you've had too much!


so can your toilet


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Lots and lots and lots.


----------

